# Hotel For Heart of America Show in KC?



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Is there a recommended or show hotel for the Heart of America Show in KC (Overland Park)?  Or, are we on our own for this?  Anyone have a recommendation?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

It's so funny that you should ask since I was out scoping out hotel rooms yesterday for the show. Some of this is priliminary but I will offer it to you all. 

There is no hotel connected to the new show site. It is right across the parking lot from the building. The closest hotel is Hyatt Place They are offering a rate of 89.00 per night . I looked at the rooms and they are GREAT. All remodeled very recently. The one I saw was basically 2 rooms with a big screen TVon the wall that will hook up to a laptop, Frig, Microwave and a sofa that makes into a bed. I dealt with Heather Elevier, Sales Assistant for the rate. Just say you are with the Heart Of America Garden Railroad Show. Phone 913-451-2553 

Others I contacted are less than 2 miles from the show. 
The cheapest will probably be Red Roof Inn at 39.99/night. I cannot confirm that rate until this coming Monday. phone 913-341-0100 They quoted about 55.00 on Friday but said it was supposed to go lower very soon. 

Super 8 is 55.00- single 62.99 double Phone 913-341-4440 

Spring HIll Suites 1 king @ 99.00 2 Queen @ 109.00 Phone 913-491-0010 

Drury Hotels 85.99 Phone 913-345-1500 

There are over 30 Hotels which are about 2 miles or less from the show. If anyone comes up with a great deal on their own, Share it. 

I hope this helps. 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm open to share a room. I will be arriving early Thrusday  and leaving late Sunday night.
The price of gas , it may be better to stay across the lot.


----------

